# Religious Drivers and Ratings



## Guyinbp

I drive some for Uber but have spent more time as a passenger by far. I just want to see people's take on drivers playing religous stations. When I'm a passenger I almost always give 4 stars or less when someone is playing preachy religious stations. What are others takes?

This has happened to me often but I'm also a big user of rideshare and have seen a lot. The other day a driver gave me a card with "free movies" with the code. I looked up the movies and they were antiabkranti-, anti-homosexual and I'm sure a lot of other judgemental subjects. It's the only time I have complained to Uber in a really firm way not to get my money back but to show how unprofessional it is. I don't know if his account was suspended or what, I feel bad if it was. At the same time if you're KKK I don't think it's a good idea playing anti sematic and anti black stations


----------



## Gtown Driver

I live in pretty liberal area so not going to get too many preachy drivers. Lot of people where I live are much more government/politics focused and being anti anything other than anti president is frowned upon. I probably annoy the drivers with how much I talk instead.

I'll let you know if I get one though. Worst I'll get is some driver that says the president sux. The politics is so strong here that on Waze people write chat messages blaming the traffic on the president LOL.


----------



## Coachman

Gtown Driver said:


> I live in pretty liberal area so not going to get too many preachy drivers.


Really? Some of my most preachy friends on Facebook are far out liberals.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Coachman said:


> Really? Some of my most preachy friends on Facebook are far out liberals.


Well specifically, religious preachy people. Yeah liberals will preach about everything outside of religion, yeah. Where I live I'd have to be in the sticks to get someone with religious radio on.


----------



## Guyinbp

I live in Chicago ha. No liberals here. Ha. I've just been in a LOT of rideshares and I'd probably say 1% I've experienced this. People can believe what they want I just don't want to hear provactive offensive stuff.


----------



## Castaneda7189

Guyinbp said:


> I drive some for Uber but have spent more time as a passenger by far. I just want to see people's take on drivers playing religous stations. When I'm a passenger I almost always give 4 stars or less when someone is playing preachy religious stations. What are others takes?
> 
> This has happened to me often but I'm also a big user of rideshare and have seen a lot. The other day a driver gave me a card with "free movies" with the code. I looked up the movies and they were antiabkranti-, anti-homosexual and I'm sure a lot of other judgemental subjects. It's the only time I have complained to Uber in a really firm way not to get my money back but to show how unprofessional it is. I don't know if his account was suspended or what, I feel bad if it was. At the same time if you're KKK I don't think it's a good idea playing anti sematic and anti black stations


I play Christian music. I have been for over 3 years in the Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill area. People are more than welcome to ask me to change it. Since I'm the one sitting in the vehicle for the better part of 3 hours. I have a 4.97 rating on uber and a 4.98 on Lyft. Over 6000 rides. I usually spark conversation with people and if they don't talk I crank up the volume. Ive had people after 2AM cry in my car, tell me about their life, feel ashamed...etc. I don't judge them or condemn them. If anything I see that I usually make people feel safe in my car. Especially young ladies trying to get away from the men chasing after them past 2AM. I feel as if everyone asks me to be tolerant of them but those same people are not tolerant of me. If you left me a 4 star because of the music I played I think it would have been best if you had asked me to change the station, sparked a conversation, or asked me to cancel the ride. I don't hand out pamphlets against LGBTQ all the way to Z. To be sincere I pick up people from legends & Flex (gay bar), and they listen to the music and end up tipping me either way. Also, please don't compare racist groups to Jesus. If you dislike someone dislike the followers of Christ who have misrepresented. I could quote scripture but this isn't a theology course.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Gtown Driver said:


> I live in pretty liberal area so not going to get too many preachy drivers. Lot of people where I live are much more government/politics focused and being anti anything other than anti president is frowned upon. I probably annoy the drivers with how much I talk instead.
> 
> I'll let you know if I get one though. Worst I'll get is some driver that says the president sux. The politics is so strong here that on Waze people write chat messages blaming the traffic on the president LOL.


Liberals don't preach roflllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Cableguynoe

BYOH

bring your own headphones


----------



## KaliDriver

Ugh. Keep you bullshit mythology to yourself. I don't go around telling people their religion is bullshit, and I don't want them to shove their garbage down my throat. 

That said, I'd rather listen to a Christian conservative than a far left lunatic.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Cableguynoe said:


> BYOH
> 
> bring your own headphones


Coming to an uber near you, shared head phones with free ear infections


----------



## Seamus

I am a Catechist (Religious Instructor/CCD Teacher). I wear a cross outside of my shirt 100% of the time 24/7. I also have Rosary Beads hanging off my rear view mirror. However, even though I like some Christian Music I never play it in the car and never preach (or even mention Religion) to others. The founding fathers created a country that separates Church and State and were very wise for doing so. I believe the same for Ubering. There is a time and a place for everything and Ubering isn't the time or the place for Religous discussions or "witnessing" initiated by Drivers. Occasionally a pax will see my cross or Rosary beads and start a discussion. 98% don't acknowledge or make any mention. I've also had plenty of women flirt (or worse) who obviously could care less about my cross or Rosary beads!!!


----------



## mbd

Castaneda7189 said:


> I play Christian music. I have been for over 3 years in the Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill area. People are more than welcome to ask me to change it. Since I'm the one sitting in the vehicle for the better part of 3 hours. I have a 4.97 rating on uber and a 4.98 on Lyft. Over 6000 rides. I usually spark conversation with people and if they don't talk I crank up the volume. Ive had people after 2AM cry in my car, tell me about their life, feel ashamed...etc. I don't judge them or condemn them. If anything I see that I usually make people feel safe in my car. Especially young ladies trying to get away from the men chasing after them past 2AM. I feel as if everyone asks me to be tolerant of them but those same people are not tolerant of me. If you left me a 4 star because of the music I played I think it would have been best if you had asked me to change the station, sparked a conversation, or asked me to cancel the ride. I don't hand out pamphlets against LGBTQ all the way to Z. To be sincere I pick up people from legends & Flex (gay bar), and they listen to the music and end up tipping me either way. Also, please don't compare racist groups to Jesus. If you dislike someone dislike the followers of Christ who have misrepresented. I could quote scripture but this isn't a theology course.


It will work in some areas , but in others those same rating will be in mid high 4.8ish


----------



## Castaneda7189

mbd said:


> It will work in some areas , but in others those same rating will be in mid high 4.8ish


Have you played Christian music for 3 years and have over a 6k rides in different markets? I'm asking because if you have then I believe you, if you haven't then let's leave the suppositions. I'm very much a people person. I make the rideshare experience for all my pax. Every market is different. But I don't conform for .57 cent a mile. I am true to who I am. I respect others and demand the same respect. They don't like Christian music? let's change it. It's really that simple. They ask politely and I respond politely. Mutual respect. Aux cord? Here you are. If people don't ask I will not know. As soon as they step out back to my Spiritual music I go. Haven't had a single ding on my rating as of yet. Businessmen/women from nyc, LA, Boston, Miami, and students from chapel hill (very liberal arts college).


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Since when the music that driver plays is a business of pax? How does it matter to be democrat or republican or whatsoever? Wtf seriously


----------



## Cableguynoe

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Since when the music that driver plays is a business of pax? How does it matter to be democrat or republican or whatsoever? Wtf seriously


Since day one.

If you care about your ratings then it's a thing.


----------



## HotUberMess

Seamus said:


> I am a Catechist (Religious Instructor/CCD Teacher). I wear a cross outside of my shirt 100% of the time 24/7. I also have Rosary Beads hanging off my rear view mirror. However, even though I like some Christian Music I never play it in the car and never preach (or even mention Religion) to others. The founding fathers created a country that separates Church and State and were very wise for doing so. I believe the same for Ubering. There is a time and a place for everything and Ubering isn't the time or the place for Religous discussions or "witnessing" initiated by Drivers. Occasionally a pax will see my cross or Rosary beads and start a discussion. 98% don't acknowledge or make any mention. I've also had plenty of women flirt (or worse) who obviously could care less about my cross or Rosary beads!!!


That's because the way Catholics spread the faith is by having kids Lol


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

Cableguynoe said:


> Since day one.
> 
> If you care about your ratings then it's a thing.


Driver's rating is a joke - doesn't matter a bit


----------



## HotUberMess

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Driver's rating is a joke - doesn't matter a bit


Oh I think it does. Since my rating went up, it's been stacked pings and rematches most of the night and has led to a significant increase in my gross revenue


----------



## Cableguynoe

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Driver's rating is a joke - doesn't matter a bit


Maybe not. 
But that's what this thread is about.

Says ratings right up there in the title ^



HotUberMess said:


> That's because the way Catholics spread the faith is by having kids Lol


Catholics have faith?


----------



## HotUberMess

Cableguynoe said:


> Catholics have faith?


Well I mean.. some of us do but we're getting to be like jews; half of us are nonreligious now lmao


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

HotUberMess said:


> Oh I think it does. Since my rating went up, it's been stacked pings and rematches most of the night and has led to a significant increase in my gross revenue


I don't disagree with you - different people, different opinions 
Maybe that was just my personal experience - especially because I'm rather a night driver


----------



## Danny3xd

I think when paying for a service, you should not be forced to listen to anything. When driving, I offer choice of station. On long trips, podcasts. Think I'm kidding? I've listened to rap. RAP!

Or invite them to worship satan with me when forced to listen to religious anything. Scares the hell out of 'em and they leave you alone.


----------



## Christinebitg

Castaneda7189 said:


> If you left me a 4 star because of the music I played I think it would have been best if you had asked me to change the station, sparked a conversation, or asked me to cancel the ride.


If I were the rider, I would just give you a lower rating. When I'm in a restaurant and things don't go smoothly, I just reduce the amount of the tip to a level I think is appropriate.

Yes, I am averse to in-person confrontations. I would just hold my tongue and rate.

C


----------



## kdyrpr

People pay you to take them to a destination. The music should be non offensive. What does that mean? I won't play hard (metal) rock, offensive language hip hop, religious themed music and for sure political talk shows. That leaves about 50,000 different possibilities that can be played. When they get out of the car.....I can listen to the other 100. BTW, the volume of the music can be just as offensive regardless of what genre it is.


----------



## Christinebitg

I hardly ever turn the radio on. It's been weeks since anyone said anything about it.

C


----------



## steveK2016

ive had one pax that brought religion up.

She asked me if i believe In Jesus Christ. I replied "well its possible he was a real person"

She was shocked. The notion that I didnt even brlieve that someone named Jesus christ existed confused her.

Instead of talking religion with her, the conversation ended up being how do we know if any historical figure truly existed? We really don't. We have stories, but stories can be made up. The longer ago someone was said to have existed, the less evidence we have of their existence. Did george Washington.exist? I dont know, but there is more independent sources that has documented his existence than therr are of Jesus Christ's existence.

It a matter of if you trust the sourcd of historical data. We all know history is not necessarily the truth, but the "truth" of the victors of war. For many years, history was just oral tradition and we all know how the game "telephone" usually ends up...


----------



## SuzeCB

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Driver's rating is a joke - doesn't matter a bit


Low rating can, and will get you deactivated.

Uber does focused "clean ups" in sweeps. I had 3-in-3 on my record for almost a year, and since all 3 occurred in Uber/Enterprise rentals, Uber knew about them at the time they occurred. Then, beginning of 2017, both U and L start doing "random background checks", apparently specifically for 3-in-3s. Look through the forum throughout 2017 and you'll see a few threads about it. Before that, they did a cleanup of patterned cancellations.

They pick a thing to go after and they do it across the country. This is why the background checks are all backed up and why they're starting to suspend some drivers while doing them.

Don't worry about your rating if it's at least 4.7, as far as deactivation goes. But a higher rating will get you more rides. And that's how it should be, IMO. There actually should be some level of practical reward for better ratings.

If you find your rating starting to drop, consider the ways you can improve, first, and then set a minimum rating for pax that you will accept rides for. Higher rated pax, provided it's not high just because they're new, are generally more likely to rate and give 5 stars when they do. Veteran riders with ratings over 4.9 are also more likely to tip, as well. That helps you make up for the 4.7 pax ride you decline.

Ratings do matter, but they're nothing to sweat over unless they get too low, or if you see a pattern where your rating is dropping (or rising, for that matter). Pay attention.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

SuzeCB said:


> Low rating can, and will get you deactivated.
> 
> Uber does focused "clean ups" in sweeps. I had 3-in-3 on my record for almost a year, and since all 3 occurred in Uber/Enterprise rentals, Uber knew about them at the time they occurred. Then, beginning of 2017, both U and L start doing "random background checks", apparently specifically for 3-in-3s. Look through the forum throughout 2017 and you'll see a few threads about it. Before that, they did a cleanup of patterned cancellations.
> 
> They pick a thing to go after and they do it across the country. This is why the background checks are all backed up and why they're starting to suspend some drivers while doing them.
> 
> Don't worry about your rating if it's at least 4.7, as far as deactivation goes. But a higher rating will get you more rides. And that's how it should be, IMO. There actually should be some level of practical reward for better ratings.
> 
> If you find your rating starting to drop, consider the ways you can improve, first, and then set a minimum rating for pax that you will accept rides for. Higher rated pax, provided it's not high just because they're new, are generally more likely to rate and give 5 stars when they do. Veteran riders with ratings over 4.9 are also more likely to tip, as well. That helps you make up for the 4.7 pax ride you decline.
> 
> Ratings do matter, but they're nothing to sweat over unless they get too low, or if you see a pattern where your rating is dropping (or rising, for that matter). Pay attention.


I agree with you - but getting something below 4.7 is kinda of unrealistic. I don't care much about anything except I always put febreeze in my vents for good smell - my rating is always around 4.85 or so ... haven't seen much variation. Of course I don't accept pax below 4.7 and pools. Maybe that's why. 
When I said the rating doesn't matter, I actually meant within the normal range, above 4.7 or so.
But honestly I think I think it's hard to manage to achieve such low ratings


----------



## KD_LA

KaliDriver said:


> Ugh. Keep you bullshit mythology to yourself. *I don't go around telling people their religion is bullshit*, and I don't want them to shove their garbage down my throat...


You just did. Twice. 



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Driver's rating is a joke - doesn't matter a bit


Really? https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-for-a-4-28-star-rating.290735/


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

KD_LA said:


> You just did. Twice.
> 
> Really? https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-for-a-4-28-star-rating.290735/


4.28 rating is a joke too - hard to believe such rating exists. I don't care much about anything, yet my rating is not lower than 4.85


----------



## SuzeCB

Got this driver (who cancelled because he couldn't find the venue we were at -- a major one on a major street in the biggest city in NJ when he was 2 blocks away)...

I have posted this before, but I think in the NJ board.


----------



## Gtown Driver

He only has one achievement for 50 5 star trips so he must be be hella part time/hobbyist. I didn't know drivers could be at a 3.24 and still be on the platform. Seems like unless he drives drunk Uber will keep him on.


----------



## Cableguynoe

SuzeCB said:


> Got this driver (who cancelled because he couldn't find the venue we were at -- a major one on a major street in the biggest city in NJ when he was 2 blocks away)...
> 
> I have posted this before, but I think in the NJ board.
> View attachment 268460


HE canceled?
Holy crap. You were really taking a chance.


----------



## SuzeCB

Cableguynoe said:


> HE canceled?
> Holy crap. You were really taking a chance.


We were freezing. Otherwise I would have.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber

SuzeCB said:


> Got this driver (who cancelled because he couldn't find the venue we were at -- a major one on a major street in the biggest city in NJ when he was 2 blocks away)...
> 
> I have posted this before, but I think in the NJ board.
> View attachment 268460


Interesting... such horrible rating . Never seen something like this personally.


----------



## RychusRkr

KaliDriver said:


> Ugh. Keep you bullshit mythology to yourself. I don't go around telling people their religion is bullshit, and I don't want them to shove their garbage down my throat.
> 
> That said, I'd rather listen to a Christian conservative than a far left lunatic.


 uggh&#8230;.. just cause you don't believe it doesn't mean it's 'bullshit mythology' or 'garbage'...


----------



## HotUberMess

SuzeCB said:


> Got this driver (who cancelled because he couldn't find the venue we were at -- a major one on a major street in the biggest city in NJ when he was 2 blocks away)...
> 
> I have posted this before, but I think in the NJ board.
> View attachment 268460


Wow does he stab riders on their way out of the car or something???


----------



## Danny3xd

Slapa de Paxa?


----------



## Cableguynoe

SuzeCB said:


> We were freezing. Otherwise I would have.


His heater probably didn't work



RychusRkr said:


> uggh&#8230;.. just cause you don't believe it doesn't mean it's 'bullshit mythology' or 'garbage'...


Here we go


----------



## Uber Crack

SuzeCB said:


> Low rating can, and will get you deactivated.
> 
> Uber does focused "clean ups" in sweeps. I had 3-in-3 on my record for almost a year, and since all 3 occurred in Uber/Enterprise rentals, Uber knew about them at the time they occurred. Then, beginning of 2017, both U and L start doing "random background checks", apparently specifically for 3-in-3s. Look through the forum throughout 2017 and you'll see a few threads about it. Before that, they did a cleanup of patterned cancellations.
> 
> They pick a thing to go after and they do it across the country. This is why the background checks are all backed up and why they're starting to suspend some drivers while doing them.
> 
> Don't worry about your rating if it's at least 4.7, as far as deactivation goes. But a higher rating will get you more rides. And that's how it should be, IMO. There actually should be some level of practical reward for better ratings.
> 
> If you find your rating starting to drop, consider the ways you can improve, first, and then set a minimum rating for pax that you will accept rides for. Higher rated pax, provided it's not high just because they're new, are generally more likely to rate and give 5 stars when they do. Veteran riders with ratings over 4.9 are also more likely to tip, as well. That helps you make up for the 4.7 pax ride you decline.
> 
> Ratings do matter, but they're nothing to sweat over unless they get too low, or if you see a pattern where your rating is dropping (or rising, for that matter). Pay attention.


This! ^^^^^

Most relevant, most well written post I've read in ages. Thank you


----------



## SuzeCB

SuzeCB said:


> Low rating can, and will get you deactivated.
> 
> Uber does focused "clean ups" in sweeps. I had 3-in-3 on my record for almost a year, and since all 3 occurred in Uber/Enterprise rentals, Uber knew about them at the time they occurred. Then, beginning of 2017, both U and L start doing "random background checks", apparently specifically for 3-in-3s. Look through the forum throughout 2017 and you'll see a few threads about it. Before that, they did a cleanup of patterned cancellations.
> 
> They pick a thing to go after and they do it across the country. This is why the background checks are all backed up and why they're starting to suspend some drivers while doing them.
> 
> Don't worry about your rating if it's at least 4.7, as far as deactivation goes. But a higher rating will get you more rides. And that's how it should be, IMO. There actually should be some level of practical reward for better ratings.
> 
> If you find your rating starting to drop, consider the ways you can improve, first, and then set a minimum rating for pax that you will accept rides for. Higher rated pax, provided it's not high just because they're new, are generally more likely to rate and give 5 stars when they do. Veteran riders with ratings over 4.9 are also more likely to tip, as well. That helps you make up for the 4.7 pax ride you decline.
> 
> Ratings do matter, but they're nothing to sweat over unless they get too low, or if you see a pattern where your rating is dropping (or rising, for that matter). Pay attention.


Make that 2018. I drove all through 2017.

Sorry. Had a blonde moment.


----------



## Castaneda7189

Christinebitg said:


> If I were the rider, I would just give you a lower rating. When I'm in a restaurant and things don't go smoothly, I just reduce the amount of the tip to a level I think is appropriate.
> 
> Yes, I am averse to in-person confrontations. I would just hold my tongue and rate.
> 
> C


That's fair, can't please everyone. Asking for something to be changed or needing something is not confrontational, to me at least. I will say however that by not saying anything you've reduced the experience for that particular ride. If a waiter is doing something that can be changed then it should be addressed, otherwise in that particular moment of service there is no improvement. It works when the individual speaks up, no one is a mind reader and when trying to achieve something it's difficult to appease everyone. But I would definitely do the best to appease, specifically in the service industry. Which is why I believe I have a high rating along with a constant 20% of income being tip. Because people look at me and see someone they can speak to.


----------



## tohunt4me

Guyinbp said:


> I drive some for Uber but have spent more time as a passenger by far. I just want to see people's take on drivers playing religous stations. When I'm a passenger I almost always give 4 stars or less when someone is playing preachy religious stations. What are others takes?
> 
> This has happened to me often but I'm also a big user of rideshare and have seen a lot. The other day a driver gave me a card with "free movies" with the code. I looked up the movies and they were antiabkranti-, anti-homosexual and I'm sure a lot of other judgemental subjects. It's the only time I have complained to Uber in a really firm way not to get my money back but to show how unprofessional it is. I don't know if his account was suspended or what, I feel bad if it was. At the same time if you're KKK I don't think it's a good idea playing anti sematic and anti black stations


Play the Radical Muslim Cleric Broadcast on Shortwave !

It seems to Inspire my gas station owners !

You should see the dreamy far away look in their eyes !

While the Cleric barks on the radio like Hitler . . .


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uber Crack said:


> This! ^^^^^
> 
> Most relevant, most well written post I've read in ages. Thank you


Damn. It was a tldr for me. Too bad.


----------



## touberornottouber

I would have complained too. Being religious is OK but passing out material which is anti-GLBTQ is clearly crossing the line.

The religious station is questionable but not horrible in itself. Myself I see playing any music unless asked as "weird" and "kind of rude". I figure silence is a good default everyone can live with. But I guess it might be different if you work nights and the bar crowd.


----------



## vtcomics

Cableguynoe said:


> Maybe not.
> But that's what this thread is about.
> 
> Says ratings right up there in the title ^
> 
> Catholics have faith?


ROFFLMFAO


----------



## UberLaLa

Seamus said:


> I am a Catechist (Religious Instructor/CCD Teacher). I wear a cross outside of my shirt 100% of the time 24/7. I also have Rosary Beads hanging off my rear view mirror. However, even though I like some Christian Music I never play it in the car and never preach (or even mention Religion) to others. The founding fathers created a country that separates Church and State and were very wise for doing so. I believe the same for Ubering. There is a time and a place for everything and Ubering isn't the time or the place for Religous discussions or "witnessing" initiated by Drivers. Occasionally a pax will see my cross or Rosary beads and start a discussion. 98% don't acknowledge or make any mention. I've also had plenty of women flirt *(or worse)* who obviously could care less about my cross or Rosary beads!!!


What was the 'or worse?' Asking for Cableguynoe


----------



## Cableguynoe

> What was the 'or worse?' Asking for @Cableguynoe


Haha.
I also wondered about the "or worse" comment.
Sounded like it should have been "and even better"


----------



## UberLaLa

Cableguynoe said:


> Haha.
> I also wondered about the "or worse" comment.
> Sounded like it should have been "and even better"


No seriously, I knew you did...know it's killing you not knowing, too!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Guyinbp said:


> I drive some for Uber but have spent more time as a passenger by far. I just want to see people's take on drivers playing religous stations. When I'm a passenger I almost always give 4 stars or less when someone is playing preachy religious stations. What are others takes?
> 
> This has happened to me often but I'm also a big user of rideshare and have seen a lot. The other day a driver gave me a card with "free movies" with the code. I looked up the movies and they were antiabkranti-, anti-homosexual and I'm sure a lot of other judgemental subjects. It's the only time I have complained to Uber in a really firm way not to get my money back but to show how unprofessional it is. I don't know if his account was suspended or what, I feel bad if it was. At the same time if you're KKK I don't think it's a good idea playing anti sematic and anti black stations


1 star if I have to listen to the BS. Zero stars if it were available!


----------



## KD_LA

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> 1 star if I have to listen to the BS. Zero stars if it were available!


Couple times I had paxholes to whom I wish I could give a fistful of stars...


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Why would you want to give paxholes a fistful of stars? You give them 1, and only 1 star. The few wonderful pax get as many stars as possible!


----------



## Gilby

When I drive, I never have the radio turned on while a passenger is in the car. When I am alone, I often listen to NPR or sports talk radio, but I turn it off before pickup. I very rarely listen to music in the car. 

I don't care to hear the religious stations, and as a rider, I would consider giving a lower rating if I had to hear that on a trip. But I probably would not ask the driver to change the station, because I am pretty polite and it is just a ride in someone's car. However, if it is Rush Limbaugh I might ask for another station... even though I lean conservative, that is too much. 

(I used to sell radio advertising and had to monitor the competition. When it was the Rush station I perfected turning the volume low until the commercials started, which was what I needed to hear - to see who was advertising on our competitor.)


----------



## Seamus

UberLaLa said:


> What was the 'or worse?' Asking for Cableguynoe


Ha ha, sure you guys have experienced the same! Drunk young women baring their boobs, drunk ladies inviting you in for a nightcap, drunk ladies trying to give you a massage. Somehow notice it always involves alcohol? Never happens at 2 in the afternoon! I know you've been driving long enough to have similar experiences!!!


----------



## Jerryk2

80's on 8 baby.


----------



## Danny3xd

Cableguynoe said:


> His heater probably didn't work
> 
> Here we go


Had a burning bush?


----------



## TomH

Being in Vegas, putting on religious stations in your car is the kiss of death. Radio silence is best here.


----------



## Christinebitg

Gilby said:


> When I am alone, I often listen to NPR or sports talk radio, but I turn it off before pickup. I very rarely listen to music in the car.


That's a pretty good description of me too, if you leave out the word "often." I _occasionally_ turn on NPR (KUHF here) when I'm between trips.

Christine


----------



## LAbDog65

I keep my religious feelings to myself when I Uber. I offer pax their choice of radio or Sirius channel. If they have no preference I will play some light jazz or classical or maybe nothing. Definitely not religious songs.


----------



## RaleighUber

SuzeCB said:


> Low rating can, and will get you deactivated.
> Uber does focused "clean ups" in sweeps. I had 3-in-3 on my record for almost a year, and since all 3 occurred in Uber/Enterprise rentals, Uber knew about them at the time they occurred.


Forgive the ignorance, but what is a 3-in-3?


----------



## Ezridax

I would definitely give a driver playing religious music a 4 star (or less if there’s other stuff warranting loss of stars). I don’t want to hear that crap. I will also walk out of a store if that’s what’s playing.


----------



## SuzeCB

RaleighUber said:


> Forgive the ignorance, but what is a 3-in-3?


3 minor "incidents", each of which can be either a minor traffic violation or a minor car accident, whether or not it's your fault. If you have 3 within a 3 year (36 month) time period, you can be permanently deactivated, or, if you can garner enough sympathy and sense of justice from a GLH rep AND someone from the legal department that the rep may petition on your behalf, Waitlisted until your number of incidents is back down below 3.

The incidents do not have to happen while on-app. Someone hitting your perfectly legally parked car with theirs counts.


----------



## mbd

Flags, religious stickers in the back, your native country hanging flag , sticker of you supporting your candidate not a good idea ...

You just trying to get attention... 1/2 the people think you are crazy.
You are losing potential tips.


----------



## Fargle

Christinebitg said:


> I hardly ever turn the radio on. It's been weeks since anyone said anything about it.
> 
> C


You too can get a music complaint. I don't play anything unless someone asks. One stretch of three months went by without playing anything and I got a music complaint.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Fargle said:


> One stretch of three months went by without playing anything and I got a music complaint.


LOL. Of course with rideshare someone can complain about you choosing not to have music. I just play music and the worst that ever happens is Friday night ladies and bros ask for a specific station or song. I can't do dead silence, my mind goes numb when there's no beats going unless I'm already tired.


----------



## Danny3xd

I know most ultra religious folks are trying to do ya a favor by exposing you to something that does them so much good. But I find it off-putting.
(Never agree that "Jazuss saves. At Chase Manhattan" in a mock, southern evangelical cartoon voice. Not funny to them folks) 

NPR weekend mornings has some great, lighthearted humor shows. I've had passengers pause wanting to hear the punchlines. Asking if it can be downloaded. "Wait, wait. Don't tell me" is a really good one. A game show were contestants compete with news knowledge. Headline and obscure. Done with a panel of comedians.

============================================
I like the silence thing. You all don't find it awkward?

Just realized, in a Prius, probably a lil quieter than conventional cars.


----------



## BugalooBanzai

I drive in the LA/OC areas, typically I drive evenings, after 7pm. I don't drive much later than 1am, unless my DF is keeping me going. 

I will play Christian music most nights. But there are nights that I play Miles Davis, Charlie Parker, or Pink Martini. But it's never at a loud volume, I try to keep the car relaxing. If the pax isn't talking much, then I'll offer them their choice of music. 

For me the music and car temp is more to set the mood for a chill/relaxing ride. If I'm comfortable and at ease, then my pax will be as well. 

When it comes to actually talking about faith, I don't do it. My faith is important to me, but for the short amount of time that someone is going to be in my car, my statement of faith isn't going to be as impactful as my example of faith. Even with fellow believers.


----------



## UberTeach

I play religious music all the time. 

Did I mention I'm a member of the Church of Bruce Springsteen?


----------



## Danny3xd

UberTeach said:


> I play religious music all the time.
> 
> Did I mention I'm a member of the Church of Bruce Springsteen?


LoL UT.

May the Boss be with you"

...and also with you"


----------



## Rushmanyyz

I have a Darwin Fish on my car. Playing religious music, exclusively or preaching at me wouldn't irritate me if you were willing to discuss it in the car. I have a philosophy degree and epistemology along with philosophy of religion are favored topics of mine.

Bring it to me, I bring it to you and I'm good at it. Have the courage of your convictions or keep it to yourself.


----------



## KD_LA

All I have to say is... here's a short guide to comparative religions. Study well.

Catholicism: Shit happens because you've been bad.
Hinduism: This shit has happened before.
Seventh Day Adventist: No shit on Saturdays.
Calvinism: Shit happens because you don't work hard enough.
Moonies: Only happy shit happens.
Hare Krishna: Shit happens rama rama...
Rastafarianism: Let's smoke this shit!
Zen: What is the sound os shit happening?
Agnosticism: What shit?

And last but not least, Uberism: I'll take an unspecified percentage of that shit.


----------



## Danny3xd

KD_LA said:


> All I have to say is... here's a short guide to comparative religions. Study well.
> 
> Catholicism: Shit happens because you've been bad.
> Hinduism: This shit has happened before.
> Seventh Day Adventist: No shit on Saturdays.
> Calvinism: Shit happens because you don't work hard enough.
> Moonies: Only happy shit happens.
> Hare Krishna: Shit happens rama rama...
> Rastafarianism: Let's smoke this shit!
> Zen: What is the sound os shit happening?
> Agnosticism: What shit?
> 
> And last but not least, Uberism: I'll take an unspecified percentage of that shit.


Shit. That's good.
(Mouisum)


----------



## Rushmanyyz

RychusRkr said:


> uggh&#8230;.. just cause you don't believe it doesn't mean it's 'bullshit mythology' or 'garbage'...


Yeah, but we're talking religion here. Some dude came back to life, cursed a fig tree, teleported into another woman's Uterus to talk to his homey, walks on water, while another lives for weeks in the stomach of a whale? Women turn into salt? Bears, solitary creatures, mob up and kill old men?

That shit is to be taken seriously? Then you are baffled that someone gives you an incredulous stare? Please mate, have a tad more self respect than that.



Gilby said:


> When I drive, I never have the radio turned on while a passenger is in the car. When I am alone, I often listen to NPR or sports talk radio, but I turn it off before pickup. I very rarely listen to music in the car.
> 
> I don't care to hear the religious stations, and as a rider, I would consider giving a lower rating if I had to hear that on a trip. But I probably would not ask the driver to change the station, because I am pretty polite and it is just a ride in someone's car. However, if it is Rush Limbaugh I might ask for another station... even though I lean conservative, that is too much.
> 
> (I used to sell radio advertising and had to monitor the competition. When it was the Rush station I perfected turning the volume low until the commercials started, which was what I needed to hear - to see who was advertising on our competitor.)


Get Spotify or Pandora. The world of podcasts are there for you to experience.


----------



## goneubering

HotUberMess said:


> Oh I think it does. Since my rating went up, it's been stacked pings and rematches most of the night and has led to a significant increase in my gross revenue


Very interesting!! One driver alone does not establish a trend and Uber will never confirm or deny but I have wondered about this point for several years.


----------



## exnihilodrive

I drive in Philly and mostly play Christian Praise and Worship music, though sometimes jazz. 
I have a 4.98. 
YMMV


----------



## Gilby

Rushmanyyz said:


> Get Spotify or Pandora. The world of podcasts are there for you to experience.


I have Pandora. Just don't care to subject my riders to things that I might enjoy listening to, so I turn the radio off before pickup. I have never had anyone complain or ask to listen to anything.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick




----------



## 404NofFound

I don't add unnecessary reasons or behaviors to increase my chances of getting downrated.


----------



## Coachman

goneubering said:


> Very interesting!! One driver alone does not establish a trend and Uber will never confirm or deny but I have wondered about this point for several years.


I will confirm that a higher rating leads to more and often better rides. That's been my experience over the last few months.


----------



## Rushmanyyz

Gilby said:


> I have Pandora. Just don't care to subject my riders to things that I might enjoy listening to, so I turn the radio off before pickup. I have never had anyone complain or ask to listen to anything.


I play everything from classic rock and Metal to gangster rap and K Pop - 90% of people don't care, 9% love it and the 1% that don't can walk.

4.94 here. Used to be at a 4.98 (same music) but I also stopped being nice to rude people. Some bridges need burning.


----------

